# Overnight spot near shepton mallet ?



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyone know of an overnight spot near Shepton mallet as i am off to the bath and west show on Saturday and i would like to stop nearby the night before if possible.

i am coming up from Devon.

cartgate is a possible but i was looking for somewhere more interesting.

thanks

Roger

(PM if you dont want to publish the spot would be great as well)


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi

Between Wells and Shepton Mallet on the back road(forget no.) - high above Croscombe

MAC


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks

is it on "the old wells road" to the south ?

Roger


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

hampsterracing said:


> Thanks
> 
> is it on "the old wells road" to the south ?
> 
> Roger


Yes Roger, The Old Wells Road, there are a number of stopping points along there. Lived around that area for 18 years.

regards

MAC


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Head north from Shepton on the A36? and take the turn towards Priddy, theres a large set back layby after about 4 miles. Road is not used much in the evening so should be OK

Andy


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

We were going to go to the show on Sat but the £22 ticket cost has put us off as there will be 5 people

Andy


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

Bubblehead said:


> We were going to go to the show on Sat but the £22 ticket cost has put us off as there will be 5 people
> 
> Andy


£19 in advance from here

http://yourtickets.co/bathandwest/events/771

you can still buy them now and print your own.

and each advance ticket admits 3 x under 16's as well.

hope this helps

Roger


----------

